# 1965 GTO Restoration



## McManusGTO (Dec 18, 2020)

After eleven months my brother in law and I finally painted her yesterday. A few runs, but she came out awesome.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi McManusGTO,

Congratulations! Car looks great. Beautiful color. 

Good for you for tackling the paint yourself. Keep the pictures coming...


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice, love the color as well.


----------



## McManusGTO (Dec 18, 2020)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi McManusGTO,
> 
> Congratulations! Car looks great. Beautiful color.
> 
> Good for you for tackling the paint yourself. Keep the pictures coming...


More Pics to soon

Thank you


----------



## McManusGTO (Dec 18, 2020)

RMTZ67 said:


> Very nice, love the color as well.


Restoration Shop Azure Blue + Tamco Euro Clear

I have not painted a car in over 30 years. To my surprise it came out quite good.

Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## McManusGTO (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Nice job and beautiful color! I just back from seeing a guy to do my body and paint because I'm not qualified, he's getting back to me...meanwhile I'm looking for a night job 😳


----------



## McManusGTO (Dec 18, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> Nice job and beautiful color! I just back from seeing a guy to do my body and paint because I'm not qualified, he's getting back to me...meanwhile I'm looking for a night job 😳


My brother in law and I worked almost every weekend since last December to arrive at this point. Its a ton of work especially the block sanding. Evercoat Feather Fill is a great product with the guide coat allows for laser straight panels. 

Restoration Shop Basecoat and the Tamco Clear are a great combo. We are going to start assembling followed by wet sanding and buffing.


----------



## McManusGTO (Dec 18, 2020)

Few more pics:


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

i painted cars for 34 years so im familiar with this process, have fun sanding and buffing, this time i bought one ready to drive. mines almost the same color as yours, its tyrol blue, looks almost identical and its a 65 vert too.
good luck


----------



## Crybaby (May 11, 2021)

McManusGTO said:


> After eleven months my brother in law and I finally painted her yesterday. A few runs, but she came out awesome.
> View attachment 146383
> View attachment 146384
> View attachment 146385
> ...


Gorgeous!


----------



## McManusGTO (Dec 18, 2020)

redhotgto66 said:


> i painted cars for 34 years so im familiar with this process, have fun sanding and buffing, this time i bought one ready to drive. mines almost the same color as yours, its tyrol blue, looks almost identical and its a 65 vert too.
> good luck


Thank you


----------



## McManusGTO (Dec 18, 2020)

Crybaby said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## McManusGTO (Dec 18, 2020)

More pics


----------



## IceBolt (Jul 28, 2020)

Love the color, great job - inspired to paint my the same color in due time!


----------



## geto (Sep 6, 2021)

looks smashing!!!


----------



## McManusGTO (Dec 18, 2020)

More pics,


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Beautiful especially with that vinyl top, I want to see more of that motor...would look cool with a 1" lower front end, that's what I did 👍


----------



## jpej2710 (Oct 18, 2021)

dude, that paint job looks awesome good luck with the rest of the resto going as well


----------



## McManusGTO (Dec 18, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> Beautiful especially with that vinyl top, I want to see more of that motor...would look cool with a 1" lower front end, that's what I did 👍


Thank you


----------



## McManusGTO (Dec 18, 2020)

jpej2710 said:


> dude, that paint job looks awesome good luck with the rest of the resto going as well


Thank you


----------



## CDub67 (Jun 20, 2019)

Ditto on the job/color! Thanks for sharing. Looking forward to more pics as your build progresses.


----------



## McManusGTO (Dec 18, 2020)

I added the reaming nose and hood today.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Looking good, that color must look killer in the sun !


----------



## McManusGTO (Dec 18, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> Looking good, that color must look killer in the sun !


My brother-in-law and I are very surprised as we did not expect these results. We worked on it weekends and painted it in the garage as you see it. We washed the floor down, ran a two fans and went for it. I expected a ton of orange peel and trash in the paint. I think we got lucky. It does need a wet sanding and buff as there is trash, peel and a few runs in certain areas of the paint.

All in all Featherfill G2, Restoration Shop Paint, Tamco Euro Clear is what I am recommending coming from a non pro. I also employed the TCP global primer gun with a 2.5 tip, this was a heck of value for $65, great primer gun, and a IWATA Bellaria with a 1.3 tip for base coat and clear coat, base coat went on flawlessly. The last car I finished was in 1991. If you have the time, someone to work with and enjoy the hobby do it!


----------

